

 How Shippable Has Scaled Docker In A Way It Never Could With AWS VMs - koolhead17
http://thenewstack.io/how-shippable-has-scaled-docker-in-a-way-it-never-could-with-aws-vms/

======
AdrianRossouw
That site is having uptime problems it seems. Maybe OP should consider
staggering his posts to HN, since there is some interesting content on there.

